# Weight Training and Flexibility



## rabbit (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard that weight training through a full range of motion helps your flexibility. Is there certain moves that help flexibility more than others? Compound or isolation movements? Does the weight you use have anything to do with the flexibility you get back? More weight - More flexibility????? I have heard dynamic flexibility is the type you want for high kicks, does weight training improve dynamic flexibility or static flexibility? or both?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 18, 2007)

rabbit said:


> I heard that weight training through a full range of motion helps your flexibility. Is there certain moves that help flexibility more than others? Compound or isolation movements? Does the weight you use have anything to do with the flexibility you get back? More weight - More flexibility????? I have heard dynamic flexibility is the type you want for high kicks, does weight training improve dynamic flexibility or static flexibility? or both?


To maximize your flexibility, work through the entire range of motion.  For example, some people do bench presses where the bar only moves a few inches; there are legitimate and good reasons -- but that movement won't give you any improvement of flexibility.  Instead, you go all the way down, but not so far that you strain your shoulders.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Dec 18, 2007)

Use a full range of motion on basic movements and make certain to train the body as a whole. There is a natural strength curve and this should be followed when you train. Also, using the previous example of the bench press, a dumbbell press would allow for an even greater range of motion. Think in terms of stretching and contracting the muscles under enough weight to make them work really hard, then progressively add to the resistance. If you do this, you will end up much stronger than the guy whose focus is just on how much weight he can lift.


----------

